# Ginny Weasley vs. Cho Chang. who would win? (spoilers)



## NerdyMunk (Mar 29, 2008)

I was thinking about this overnight. Cho and Ginny were both of Harry's girls, so what if they went at each other

I know Cho is two years ahead of Ginny in material. Yet Ginny has her family to teach her and you don't see Cho produce a Patronus...


----------



## Magica (Mar 29, 2008)

Ginny obviously, going by Deathly Hallows.  Cho is too whiny over Cedric's death to really care.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 29, 2008)

Ginny because Cho is a dumb and whining bitch, and (As shown in The Half Blood Prince) she has a very good knowledge of magic and she can use it well.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Well the books haven't gotten into what classes Cho has taken and/or what she has learned.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, I don't think she's as emotionally strong as Ginny. She wouldn't shut up about Cedric. Either way, I stay by my opinion.


----------

